# Bolens History



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

For anyone who thinks bolens went out of business, here is a link to the history of bolens and how the company was bought out over the years until it became part of MTD.
http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/Bolens/History/bolens_history.htm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow didn't know any of that. Would make for a nice school report. 

eace:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Towards the end (before the purchase from the bankruptcy court)
Gardenway had ceased production of the Troybilt branded bolens tooling tractor. GW was having riding mowers made by MTD and sold thru Lowes and mail order. In other words...........GW was a private label customer of MTD. Cub dealers accessed part of TB tiller line too.GW went into chapter 7,mTD bought 'em.........kept and expanded Lowes relationship. End of GW.
MTD put the Bolens name on what were the YardMachine style units i.e. Low end......exclusive for Lowes.
btw .....Murray got the Tomahawk chippers and vacs.


----------

